
Blackwater’s Founder Is Under Investigation for Ties to Chinese Intel - dfc
https://theintercept.com/2016/03/24/blackwater-founder-erik-prince-under-federal-investigation/
======
m0llusk
Ties to Chinese intel has also been used to target numerous Chinese scientists
who were later proven innocent. This looks like a situation where Erik Prince
did various things that drew objections and the Chinese intel angle just
happens to be the most convenient handle for his critics.

